# Going on Vacation



## minaandchoco (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi, I have 2 budgies, both male. I'm going on a trip soon which will be from 30-40 days. I usually let my budgies out to play, and they love going on swings. I will be leaving in a month or two, and I'm not sure if I should let them out everyday like I usually do so they can enjoy it before they have to stay in a cage for around a month, or let them stay inside a week or two before the trip so they can get used to it.

Thank you!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Let the budgies out each day so they can enjoy their out-of-cage time for as long as possible prior to your vacation.

Best wishes -- enjoy your vacation!*


----------



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

I agree with FaeryBee. :> Can the person taking care of them while you are away let them out for playtime while you are gone?


----------

